# How do you prevent burning on enameled cast iron pots?



## next1 (Jun 7, 2010)

I have several cast iron pots and pans; I found a cache of old pots on a shelf in Goodwill. Some are the heavy '70s style, enamel coated with wooden handles made in Belgium. There is a massive Le Creusete that could be used as a boat anchor. Several little ones that I can't tell who made them, two #8 early American, black (Griswold) and a Wagner dutch oven. 
Now, all of them (enameled) had a ring in the center (on the enamel) of burned stuff. When I cook in them, the food always sticks to the center and it burns. No matter how low I adjust the fire, they still burn. What am I doing wrong? I understood that the heat is distributed evenly with the cast iron, in theory. I cleaned the burned stuff, the discoloration it doesn't bother me. How do I prevent these pots to burn food. With a cheap, simple stainless steel pot, I don't have this problem. With the black cast iron, no problem. Only the ones with enamel.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I use several enamel coating cast iron pans and I never burn anything in them. So I suggest that you turn the heat down and pay closer attention to your cooking..


----------



## next1 (Jun 7, 2010)

oregon woodsmok said:


> I use several enamel coating cast iron pans and I never burn anything in them. So I suggest that you turn the heat down and pay closer attention to your cooking..


It's at the minimum! It must be the stove... it's probably not low enough when is at the minimum flame. Thanx oregon!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

next1 said:


> It's at the minimum! It must be the stove... it's probably not low enough when is at the minimum flame. Thanx oregon!



I had this issue with my gas cooktop not being installed properly...if you lift the knob that controls the individual eye there should be a tiny screw head inside the base...if you turn it while the stove is lit you can adjust the flame. 
Mine was waaay too high until I altered it after much calling around to find out what my problem was.


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

The burners on my gas stove don't seem to heat properly. When cooking eggs on the largest burner, they cook faster on one side than the other so the pan needs to be turned frequently. 

As I typed out that first paragraph, dh was cleaning out that burner's flame holes...guess what...the flame is now even. Thanks for giving suggestions even though he tried another way to correct it. Can't wait to cook eggs for breakfast!


----------

